# Side effects



## Guest (Sep 19, 2005)

Did you experience any side effects from your medication?

MEDICATION (for how long) - SIDE EFFECT - TEMPORARY/PERMANENT


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2005)

Zoloft (10 days) - nausea, anxiety - temporary
Zoloft (10 days) - tinnitus, jaw clenching - permanent
Zoloft (10 days) - hair loss (month after withdrawal - is there a connection?) - ?
Clonazepam (1 month) - drowsiness, after withdrawal anxiety - temporary


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2005)

I'm not sure which meds caused which side effects as I was banging them all at the same time.

Clonazepam/Cipralex/Lamictal (2 years) - weight gain, memory problems, digestive problems, lack of emotion, no sex drive, dry mouth, dry eyes, fatigue, slept more.

Kicked the sh*te out of DP/DR though.

I have come off all of these now but DP/DR is slowly creeping back!


----------

